
Apple Quietly Updates Policy To Reduce The Number Of Auth Devices Per Account - antr
http://applenapps.com/apple_news/apple-quietly-updates-itunes-policy-to-reduce-the-number-of-authorized-devices-per-account.html
======
iqster
Wow ... this is messed up. I'm counting my iPods and iPads and Macs, and I
think I'm going to go over their limit. When I paid money for my apps and
content, I assumed I wasn't going to have to deal with this crap.

This is the real difference between digital content and physical content. Once
I buy a damn book or physical DVD or whatever, I know what I am getting. With
digital content, I can get f'ed and have virtually no recourse.

I expected better from you Apple.

Edit: It is unclear if this is in production or only applies to the developer
beta. If it gets into production, I'm turning in my Apple fanboy membership
card.

------
benologist
Lucky me, I'm one device under the new limit... for now.

